# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σε ολους/ολες

## Konstantinos tk

Γεια σε ολους...Σας καλησπεριζω με χαρα και ελπιζω και εσεις. Απο κατω το ζευγαρι κοκατιλ που ειχα. Δυσιχως επεσα θυμα ενος πετσοπα ο οποιος μου ειπε πολλα ψεματα που μετα καταλαβα. Το αρσενικο πεθανε απο ασθμα και για να μην αφησω μονο του το θυλικο πηρα κιαλλο ενα που αποδειχθηκε κι αυτο θυλικο. Αφηστε...Ετσι το σταματησα και αυτον τον καιρο ειπα να ξανα ασχοληθω με το ιδιο ειδος. Μαλιστα σκεφτηκα να αγορασω απο εκτροφεα που πιστευω οτι μπορω να τον εμπιστευτω λιγο περισσοτερο

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση που προκάλεσα με τα θέματα υποδοχξς στα οποια εχω αναρτήσει 4.Πιστεύω πως σύντομα θα διορθοθεί...

----------


## Esmi

Καλή σου μέρα! Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!
Μην ανησυχείς και όλα διορθώθηκαν με τα ποστ...

Προσπάθησες να ανεβάσεις κάποια φωτογραφία με τα κοκατιλάκια σου; Γιατί δεν φαίνεται τίποτα! Σου παραθέτω εδώ τον Οδηγό ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών για να είναι ορατές και να τις δούμε όλοι!!  :Happy: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πολλοί από εμάς πέφτουμε σε αυτή την παγίδα με τα πετ σοπ κλπ κλπ! Λογικό να σε απογοητεύσει το γεγονός αλλά μπράβο σου που αποφάσισες να ξανα ασχοληθείς, γιατί είναι υπέροχα πουλάκια τα κοκατιλάκια... Περιηγήσου, λοιπόν, διάβασε με την ησυχία σου ότι βρίσκεις και νομίζεις ότι είναι χρήσιμο για σένα από άρθρα, και ό,τι χρειαστείς εμείς είμαστε εδώ για να σε κατατοπίσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο!

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Esmi ευχαριστω για την ευγενικη υποδοχη...Οντως ηθελα να βαλω μια φωτογραφια αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως γινεται. Παντως το θεμα σου ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμο. Θα κανω και τωρα μια προσπαθεια... Ελπιζω να πετυχει. https://imgur.com/a/dIkAmn1

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Τελικα ναι πετυχε με επεξεργασια απο τον CaptainChoco...Σας ευχαριστω για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα Κωνσταντίνε! Μην αγχώνεσαι με τα τεχνικά, τα διορθώνουμε εμείς και θα τα μάθεις με τον καιρό! 

Η φωτογραφία ήταν και πριν προσβάσιμη με το link, απλά την έκανα ορατή σε όλους χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ανοίξουν νέο παράθυρο, μια χαρά το κατάφερες!  :Happy:  

Τα μικρούλια σου είναι πολύ γλυκούλια και έχουν και όμορφες μεταλλάξεις! Είναι αυτά που περιγράφεις στο αρχικό ποστ πως είναι θηλυκά; Γιατί στο γκριζάκι βλέπω να σχηματίζεται μία άσπρη μάσκα στο πρόσωπο.

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Δηστυχως ηταν...Αυτό ηήταν το πρώτο μου ζευγαρι.Οπως ανέτφερα πιο πανω το αρσενικο το οποίο ηταν το αλμπινο αρρωστησε απο ασθμα και μεχρι να το καταλαβει ο πετσοπας πεθανε...κλπ. Σκέφτηκα να παρω το πασχα ενα αλλο ζευγαρι μαλλον λιγο μεγαλυτερα απο ενος μηνων και αυτη τη φορα απο εκτροφεα...Και εσενα οπως και της Ερασμίας το κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεστε...

----------


## Esmi

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Κωνσταντίνε! 

Ναι ο πετ σοπας δεν θα σου κάνει ποτέ τίποτα που να βοηθήσει. Έπρεπε να το είχες πάει σε κάποιον κτηνίατρο ή ακόμα καλύτερα πτηνιατρο! Δεν έχουν γνώσεις οι πετσοπαδες και τις περισσότερες φορές ότι πουλάκι παίρνεις από αυτούς είναι άρρωστο γιατί ζει σε άθλιες συνθήκες...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας Κωνσταντίνε. 'Όλοι λίγο πολύ την πάθαμε από κάποιον πετσοπα. Καλή συνέχεια και υπομονή .

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Ευχαριστω πολυ γαι την συμπαρασταση...Τωρα το εμαθα.Αυτοι οι πετ σοπαδες δε νοιαζονται καθολου για τοα ζωα που πουλανε ακομα και για τους πελατες τους

----------


## Flifliki

Καλώς ήρθες κ καλή περιήγηση!

----------


## Polina

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα!

----------


## Konstantinos tk

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------

